# [SOLVED] Xorg-server-1.8 problem z klawiaturą

## mistix

Witam wszystkich, postanowiłem przejść na xorg-server-1.8 i wszystko działa dobrze poza jednym faktem nie można wcisnąć strzałki w górę. System nie reaguje na nią i nie wiem jak to naprawić, dodam, że wszystko inne działa poprawnie (kodowanie, inne klawisze)

Troszkę logów:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-layout.conf 

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier           "Keyboard Defaults"

   MatchIsKeyboard       "yes"

   Driver             "evdev"

   Option               "XkbLayout"  "pl"

   Option               "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection 

```

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep key

[  3618.552] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[  3619.243] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[  3619.243] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3619.311] (II) Video Bus: Found keys

[  3619.311] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  3619.323] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[  3619.323] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3619.328] (II) Sleep Button: Found keys

[  3619.328] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3619.350] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[  3619.350] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "Keyboard Defaults"

[  3619.350] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  3619.350] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  3619.354] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  3619.354] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  3619.354] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
```

Dodatkowo 

```
[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.6.5-r1 1.7.6 (~)1.8.0 {debug dmx doc hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.8.0(00:19:31 27.04.2010)(nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

Dodam, że patrzyłem w inne wątki próbowałem konfigów kolegów, ale na nic się to nie zdało. Wyczerpały mi się pomysły więc proszę o ratunek.

----------

## zlomek

Zrobiłem tak jak podał kolega Pryka

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825223.html

Tworzysz 97-evdev.conf w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

dodajesz:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>         Identifier "keyboard-all"
> 
>         MatchIsKeyboard "on"
> ...

 

Zawartośc tą skopiowąłem z linku tylko zimeniłem z event2 na event5

i śmiga ;]

----------

## mistix

Niestety robiłem też wg. rad kolegi i nadal nic. Tzn chodzi o to, że tylko ten jeden klawisz nie działa. Dopiero kombinacja klawiszy Alt Gr + strzałka do góry daje jakieś efekty. I nie wiem co z tym zrobić tylko ten jeden klawisz mnie dobija  :Smile: 

----------

## zlomek

Sory, nie przeczytałem do końca tematu, ciągle myślałem nad moim problemem, nie miałem pl znaków po xorgu 1.8. Strzeałki u mnie chodzą normalnie. 

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## mistix

Już wiem co było nie tak, mianowicie udev jakoś inaczej mapuje klawisze w porównaniu do starego xorg. Używam również xbindkeys i miałem tam na sztywno wpisane, że keycode 111 jest odpowiedzialny za ściszanie głośności. I chyba sobie zablokowałem sam klawisz up bo teraz klawisz up ma kod 111 i dopiero zmiany w plikach:

```
cat .Xmodmap

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 123 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 122 = XF86AudioLowerVolume 
```

```
cat .xbindkeysrc 

#mail

#"/home/mistix/.fvwm/skrypty/v_source.sh"

#m:0x0 + c:237

#volume up

"~/.fvwm/skrypty/vol.sh up"

XF86AudioRaiseVolume

#volume down

"~/.fvwm/skrypty/vol.sh down"

XF86AudioLowerVolume

#bright up

#"~/.fvwm/skrypty/bright.sh up"

#m:0x0 + c:180

#sshot

#"/usr/bin/screnshot src"

"gnome-mplayer"

m:0x0 + c:234

# Volume mute/unmute

"amixer -q set Master toggle"

XF86AudioMute 
```

dały odpowiedni efekt  :Smile:  Wybaczcie mój błąd, ale nie wiedziałem, że się keycody pozmieniały  :Smile: 

----------

